# New bird



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Not usually on here but at work I was handed in a little zebra finch what a couple found in their back garden, I was wondering if I should get her a male as company


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They are social birds and I feel do better in pairs or groups.

its not an old bird so you will have it for a good while.

if its been free for a while build it up with a finger draw of EMP daily and add in dandelion leaves. Millet sprays will be taken alongside a good finch mix. Vaselaga are very good if you can find it.

But if you bring in a cock she will lay. They are real easy to breed but it depends if that is what you want to do.

I know cock birds can be kept in singles but hens tend to be more fragile and may pine away.

up to you!

john




lisadew24 said:


> Not usually on here but at work I was handed in a little zebra finch what a couple found in their back garden, I was wondering if I should get her a male as company
> image


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think she is pining so i'm going buy her a friend, just now im giving her finch food, millet, beaphar egg food and grit but I will start giving her veggies also I will look out for vaselaga


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Zebra finches are ace! We used to have two when I was a kid, one flew in to my Dad's old work (this is when pets at home used to sell birds there was one down the road from where my Dad worked) and we got him a friend too, lovely little birds and love the little noises they make!


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a quick update I got her a mate and both seem really happy together


----------

